# Need help with codes 16395, 16705, 16706.



## tactik (Nov 9, 2006)

It's been 2 weeks since the timing belt has been changed at a garage. Since about a week CEL appears and these 3 codes came up 16395, 16705, 16706. It's missing on the hwy and then it chokes and the car turns off. 
Thanks Pierre


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Need help with codes 16395, 16705, 16706. (tactik)*

"5) When posting questions related to a problem you are having with a particular car, always state the exact make/model/year/engine of car you are having a problem with. Also state any modifications you have made to the car. Incomplete information will often get you no answer, or worse yet, the wrong answer.
6) When posting questions involving trouble codes, post the complete code(s), and the text that comes with them - both lines. Do not omit anything, and don't drop any digits, not even a leading zero! Make sure to mention which controller (Engine, ABS, etc.) had the fault code(s)."
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1201719


----------



## tactik (Nov 9, 2006)

*delete please*

_Modified by tactik at 11:58 PM 7-16-2008_


_Modified by tactik at 11:59 PM 7-16-2008_


----------



## tactik (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Need help with codes 16395, 16705, 16706. ([email protected])*

sorry
2003 Audi A4 1.8t ,5 speed
VC DS
Windows Based VAGNAS Emulator
Version: Release 805.0
www. Ross-Tech .com
Dealer/Shop Name: Tactik Motorsport
Workshop Code: 000 00007
Diagnostic Trouble Code Report
Friday, 11 ,JuIy,2008,1 5:13:04:18893
yIN: WAULC68E72A29O1 90 License Plate:
Mileage: Repair Order: 01
Control Module Part Number:
Component and/or Version:
Software Coding:
Work Shop Code:
3 Faults Found:
16706- Engine Speed Sensor (G28): No Signal
P0322 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
16395- Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced) P0011 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
16705- Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Implausible Signal
P0321 - 008 - implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON
Readiness: N/A



_Modified by tactik at 12:06 AM 7-17-2008_


----------



## tactik (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Need help with codes 16395, 16705, 16706. (tactik)*

Today I verified the timing belt and it is in the right place I also verified the cam sensor and the speed sensor with the bentley all test were good, and deleted the 3 DTC.
As I was driving towards the hwy everything was ok no DTC, once on the hwy within 2 min the car wouldn't pass 4000RPM. Once I got home the idle was 1200RPM. I verified the DTC and these came up again, 
16395- Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced) P0011 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
16705- Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Implausible Signal
P0321 - 008 - implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON

Thanks Pierre


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Need help with codes 16395, 16705, 16706. (tactik)*

When the engine speed sensor begins to go bad, it is intermittent in nature. As the engine heats up the sensor gets flaky, sometimes causing the engine to shut down, unable to restart for several minutes as the sensor cools. Other times, it will work without problems.
Check to make sure the connections are both good, but it sounds as if the engine speed sensor is failing


----------



## tactik (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Need help with codes 16395, 16705, 16706. (tryin2vw)*

thank you very much
i followed your advice ,i changed the eng. sp. sensor
and it woorked
i really appreciate your help


----------



## deemozingo (Nov 28, 2012)

*Codes 16705 and 16706*

I have a 2003 Volkswagen Jetta 2.0 litre. I was driving down the road the other day and I got to a stop sign and the little check engine light came on. I put it in park and it started back up and I didnt have any problem till 2 days later. I was driving it on a highway and it kind of jumped and then EPC and check engine light came on. It still drove fine until I got on the interstate about 35 miles later it seemed to rev up the RPMs and then it slowed way down and wouldnt shift. I could only get it to go about 60 on the interstate. I was almost to a town so I drove on. I pulled over and shut it off. When I got back in it, it started just fine and it shifted. This was on a Sunday so I just drove it to the nearest place that could hook it to a computer. The codes that came up were 16705 and 16706. I called The Volkswagen dealer and they told me those were generic codes and they diodnt know what they mean and I would have to drive it 80 miles to them to hook it up to their computer. Does anyone know what those codes are and what parts I need? Please help


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I know your new so maybe you should read the forum guidelines.


----------

